# Alimentation iBook G4



## GeRo- (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà j'aurai besoin de renseignements pour changer l'alimentation d'un G4. Alors pas le cordon etc, mais le bloc d'alim dans la machine... Donc si vous pouviez me renseigner à savoir si c'est très compliqué, & le prix qu'il faut mettre.

Merci de votre aide,
Cordialement.

GeRo-


----------



## fausto (11 Mai 2009)

GeRo- a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà j'aurai besoin de renseignements pour changer l'alimentation d'un G4. Alors pas le cordon etc, mais le bloc d'alim dans la machine... Donc si vous pouviez me renseigner à savoir si c'est très compliqué, & le prix qu'il faut mettre.
> 
> ...



J'ai le même problème, existe t'il une réponse ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------

Je viens de trouver un post sur lequel l'utilisateur a le même problème.
Il donne une adresse où l'on trouve une alimention pour iBook G4 12" :
http://www.ifixit.com/iBook-Parts/iBook-G4-12-Inch-DC-In-Board/IF183-030

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------

Et enfin, je viens de trouver une page expliquant la méthode à appliquer pour changer l'alimentation interne.

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/iBook-G4-14-Inch-933-MHz-1-33-GHz-DC-In-Board/182/1


----------

